# Über Is a German Word. Uber Is Banned in Germany. lol.....



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Über, sometimes written uber in English language, is a German language word meaning "over", "above" or "across".

Uber was banned in Spain last month and its services have been suspended amid legal challenges in several U.S. states as well as in countries from India to Germany.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-...ghts-european-challenge-for-ceo-kalanick.html


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Über, sometimes written uber in English language, is a German language word meaning "over", "above" or "across".
> 
> Uber was banned in Spain last month and its services have been suspended amid legal challenges in several U.S. states as well as in countries from India to Germany.
> 
> ...


Do you really think the Germans would allow this weasel to roll over them ?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber means 'Turd' in English.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

The day before yesterday TK was in Munich. We put a stamp on his ass and sent him back. Is he arrived?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Berliner said:


> The day before yesterday TK was in Munich. We put a stamp on his ass and sent him back. Is he arrived?


On the other ass cheek we wrote, "Return to Sender." Has he arrived?


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> On the other ass cheek we wrote, "Return to Sender." Has he arrived?


Don´t think we are silly. Written sender was "Park Geun-hye, Seoul". Ask her. Haha.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

*Down* with Uber! Trash it to history!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

German taxis all Mercedes. They don't want uber volkswagen drivers.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

And they don´t want to drive with uber.

I´ve the uberTaxi-app aside to my regular dispatcher and usually I get two or three calls per shift from fluber.

Till today i´ve never seen a german mobilenumber in the paxinfo. Most are +1 and +44 (for the UK).


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> German taxis all Mercedes. They don't want uber volkswagen drivers.


Mercedes in Germany is the equivalent of a chevy or ford here in the US. I have taken cabs in germany, mercedes of course with cloth seats and nothing like the mercedes here in the US.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> I have taken cabs in germany, mercedes of course with cloth seats and nothing like the mercedes here in the US.


Nada, you must have been in the wrong area. The typical Benz cab ist fitted with MB-Tex:

http://www.cartelligent.com/blog/does-your-mercedes-benz-have-leather-seats-surprising-truth


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Nada, you must have been in the wrong area. The typical Benz cab ist fitted with MB-Tex:
> 
> http://www.cartelligent.com/blog/does-your-mercedes-benz-have-leather-seats-surprising-truth


MB-Tex are great seats, they last for decades.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Germany had their own app. Uber is not welcome. http://www.traveldailynews.com/news/article/64330/german-taxi-app-joins-iru


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Berliner said:


> Nada, you must have been in the wrong area. The typical Benz cab ist fitted with MB-Tex:
> 
> http://www.cartelligent.com/blog/does-your-mercedes-benz-have-leather-seats-surprising-truth


Well, last time I was in your country was in 1997-98, so in all honesty I cannot speak to how benzes are equipped today. Just that they come with "cloth" seats as opposed to full leather in the USA since they are considered a luxury brand here. BTW, I enjoyed the ride, cabby was real friendly. Hopped on the autobahn from the franfurt airport to my hotel and he got cruising at 140km/h. A BMW passed us like we were standing still. I saw that and drooled just thinking of what it would be like to take my 97 Corvette on the autobahn and open her up.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> Well, last time I was in your country was in 1997-98, so in all honesty I cannot speak to how benzes are equipped today. Just that they come with "cloth" seats as opposed to full leather in the USA since they are considered a luxury brand here. BTW, I enjoyed the ride, cabby was real friendly. Hopped on the autobahn from the franfurt airport to my hotel and he got cruising at 140km/h. A BMW passed us like we were standing still. I saw that and drooled just thinking of what it would be like to take my 97 Corvette on the autobahn and open her up.


I've seen Mercedes Benz with no air conditioning, some countries don't need it, and German cars are made to drive at high speeds, a 97 corvette, I think you would have lost control of it, rolled over about 5 times and died. In the USA more people are killed in Corvettes than any other car. .The new Corvettes approach super car status. 
But not up to Mercedes Benz quality, I've driven S430, S550, even a Maybach.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I've seen Mercedes Benz with no air conditioning, some countries don't need it, and German cars are made to drive at high speeds, a 97 corvette, I think you would have lost control of it, rolled over about 5 times and died. In the USA more people are killed in Corvettes than any other car. .The new Corvettes approach super car status.
> But not up to Mercedes Benz quality, I've driven S430, S550, even a Maybach.


I have had my vette up to 155 and I'm still here. I have also had it on the track at homestead (not professional racing) and never dinged it. People that drive vettes that race in the streets are the ones that are killing themselves.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> I have had my vette up to 155 and I'm still here. I have also had it on the track at homestead (not professional racing) and never dinged it. People that drive vettes that race in the streets are the ones that are killing themselves.


Well, I guess you know how to drive, people go 155 mph on the highway, that's why they get killed.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well, I guess you know how to drive, people go 155 mph on the highway, that's why they get killed.


I agree, never street raced, too much shit to crash into. BTW, I also fly airplanes.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> I agree, never street raced, too much shit to crash into. BTW, I also fly airplanes.


YouTube has a ton of idiots going really fast on the highway.
There was one youtube video where a guy on the autobahn, flipped over a whole bunch of times, and just walks out unhurt, that's German engineering. 
I hate to say it but American cars are garbage.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> On the other ass cheek we wrote, "Return to Sender." Has he arrived?


Too funny! LMAO!


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> Hopped on the autobahn from the franfurt airport to my hotel and he got cruising at 140km/h.


Yeah, that´s shitty. Too many traffic. Come to the "Berliner Ring" A10. There is no, and that´s really means "*no*" speedlimit. The Hayabusa´s run there with about 300 km/h.

You´re invited to drive my S212 350.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Berliner said:


> Yeah, that´s shitty. Too many traffic. Come to the "Berliner Ring" A10. There is no, and that´s really means "*no*" speedlimit. The Hayabusa´s run there with about 300 km/h.
> 
> You´re invited to drive my S212 350.


If I ever go back I'll take you up on that. As for the cab trip, it was late at night, hardly any traffic.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Send me an email.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> *Down* with Uber! Trash it to history!
> 
> View attachment 4105


POST # 7 / @Truth & Facts : ♤♡♢♧ Your link
didn't work so I searched at Techcrunch.

Thanks for trying!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7 / @Truth & Facts : ♤♡♢♧ Your link
> didn't work so I searched at Techcrunch.
> 
> Thanks for trying!


♤♡♢♧ To you too


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mike Vidal said:


> If I ever go back I'll take you up on that. As for the cab trip, it was late at night, hardly any traffic.





Berliner said:


> Send me an email.


POST # 24 / @Berliner: ♤♡♢♧ Hey, can
I get in on the A10fest also? I'll even pay
for gas & beers afterwards. I'm Googling
Hayabusa and S212 350 as we speak!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> ♤♡♢♧ To you too





Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> ♤♡♢♧ To you too


POST # 26 / @Long time Nyc cab driver ..........
My use of ♤♡♢♧ is merely a formatting
tool while typing on my S4 Samsung.
No matter HOW I type it, in preview, the
results are displeasing at best when
"post reply" irregularly displays it! The
#CURSE-OF-FUBER-HAUNTS-ME. Oy vey!


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 24 / @Berliner: ♤♡♢♧ Hey, can
> I get in on the A10fest also? *I'll even pay*
> *for gas & beers afterwards.* I'm Googling
> Hayabusa and S212 350 as we speak!


Sure, why not. But it could be expensive for you, and I don´t speak about the gas....

Best time is on a sunday morning, b/c then there are no trucks on the road. CU.


----------

